# Dells Dark Angels



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

So I've been thinking about starting a project log for a while now. I think it will be a great way to keep me motivated and to get help/feedback with my projects.

First a little background info.

I started with 40k about 15 years ago but was really to young to do anything with it, I just knew some guys who played and I thought it was really cool. I originally had about 1000 points worth and miraculously managed to keep almost all of it. I've been picking at it here and there over the years but really got into it about a year ago.

I began with stripping down and painting all of my original stuff. Once that was finished I started buying new. So far I have about 2000 points with more to come. 



This is what I painted first. Most of this stuff is from 1997. I am in the process of replacing it all but they do the job for now. If you look really closely you can see some slight differences in the paint scheme from model to model. When I started I couldn't really decide what colors to use but I eventually got it worked out.






















The only thing i didn't paint is Ezekiel. He was commissioned by troybuckle. More pictures of him to come.


I don't have any pictures of the new stuff yet. I should have some soon.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice Unforgiven
It's good to see Ezekiel getting some love, for obvious reasons :laugh:
I look forward to those other images then.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Glade to see you finally decided to start your P-Log man! People are great here on Heresy and will give you lost of encouragement and advice! Looking forward to seeing some of you’re newer stuff on here. + Rep!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

looks like your off to a really good start mate, would be interested to see a close up pic of the model you got commissioned.


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

As promised here are some more pictures of Ezekiel.

I've always loved Ezekiel. He seems to get a bad rap here on heresy but hes never led me astray. He might be a little pricey but imo i think hes worth every point. You get 3 psychic powers, 3 wounds and a force weapon, not to mention the most badass model GW has. He just looks awesome leading your army in to battle.

This model was commisioned by troybuckle a long time ago when I wasn't as into the hobby as I am now. The paint job is awesome and just brings the model to life.

But enough talk, lets see some pictures.

First some model shots:










































And some action shots:









I can hear something along the lines of "YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!"










Zeke vs Prime


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Ah yes I remember back when I painted him, before either one of us knew what we were getting ourselves into. (Must have been 4 years ago now) The action shots bring back a some good memories.


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

As promised here is some of the newer stuff I painted. 

I was browsing through my local 40k store one day when something caught my eye. It was a Blood Angel Sanguinary Guard.

I thought they were extremely nice minis and I had to have them. Once I got them home I decided they wouldn't get the standard BA treatment and I put my own spin on them. In an attempt to integrate them into my DA I began cutting, carving and scraping any blood drops or BA insignia I could find (there were a lot) and then proceeded to paint them dark angel green. I am pleased with the final result, even if they arent exactly "legal".

The guys I play with are pretty laid back and dont seem to mind if I use the sangs every now and then, although they do tend to cringe when they see them coming.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting....do you use a Dark Angels army using the Blood Angels codex?


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Minizke1 said:


> Interesting....do you use a Dark Angels army using the Blood Angels codex?


I use the Dark Angel codex and a Dark Angel army. Whenever I use the sangs I just use the sanguinary guards statistics from the Blood angel codex.


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

A quick update. Finally got a chance to get some pictures of my predator.

I was very happy with how this tank turned out. Tried some different effects, got some weathering and bullet damage on there. I play a lot of nids so I took a genestealer, measured its claw-span, and put some scrapes going down the front of the hull. I like to think whenever I use the pred that there's a stealer somewhere under her getting totally destroyed. (I realllly hate stealers)


I also magnetized the main turret as well as the sponsons so I can switch out lascannons with auto cannons and heavy bolters.


As always, C&C welcome.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The shots of your tank are awesome, I like the battle damage epically the genestealer claw marks lol!


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Time for another update.

After the tank I continued with the vehicles and did a drop pod. I was a little intimidated to do another transport but the DP was surprisingly easy to assemble and paint.

I dont like seeing these done the "easy way" with the doors glued shut and nothing painted inside so I painted it all. Its not that much more work and makes it more fun to play when you drop a DP into battle, pop the doors and the enemy physically have to move out of the way or be crushed.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool model mate and nice to see it in action too.


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Your DP is proving to be very affective in our games!


----------

